# Seeking Vampire Furs



## PyrestoneAtelier (Jan 17, 2022)

Doing an interest check for furs who are or want vampires/vampire hunters in an RP setting.

I have a world built and plan on hosting a website specifically for this, so there is some structure and not a free for all. Rating would be PG-13 on site, with member age restricted to 16+. Not sure if I'll host a discord server as well, but the likelyhood is high.

If you have any questions or are interested, just leave a comment below.


----------



## LilMuffin65 (Jan 22, 2022)

Vampires are underrated, but werewolf make up half the site.


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jan 22, 2022)

I'd be interested! Vampires are dope.


----------



## PyrestoneAtelier (Jan 22, 2022)

LilMuffin65 said:


> Vampires are underrated, but werewolf make up half the site.


I like both, however my bias is definitely towards vampires which I think are more niche on here.



NightmareEyes said:


> I'd be interested! Vampires are dope.



That they are! Hopefully if I get a few more interested parties we can make this an official thing. I'm already working on site names.


----------



## DDdiamonddog99 (Jan 25, 2022)

I'm interested in vampires. Can I join?


----------



## Khafra (Jan 26, 2022)

What are the details of the setting, and which specific vampire myths are used (sunlight, coffins, crucifixes, stake through the heart, or something else entirely)?

Attempting some old-fashioned vampire hunting could be interesting


----------



## PyrestoneAtelier (Jan 26, 2022)

Khafra said:


> What are the details of the setting, and which specific vampire myths are used (sunlight, coffins, crucifixes, stake through the heart, or something else entirely)?
> 
> Attempting some old-fashioned vampire hunting could be interesting



City setting in modern day, pretty much all mammal species allowed (even mythical like unicorns, hybrids, original species). Hunters and vampires would be divided into different sects/clans with their own powers and rules to give players some freedom so they're not limited too much but not be a free for all sandbox (trying to avoid god-modding most of all).

Specific vampire lore is their weakness is sunlight (they don't exploded immediately but it does burn them the more they are exposed), stakes through the heart, or any iron made weapon so if you want modern tools, they're available.


----------



## Khafra (Jan 26, 2022)

PyrestoneAtelier said:


> City setting in modern day, pretty much all mammal species allowed (even mythical like unicorns, hybrids, original species). Hunters and vampires would be divided into different sects/clans with their own powers and rules to give players some freedom so they're not limited too much but not be a free for all sandbox (trying to avoid god-modding most of all).
> 
> Specific vampire lore is their weakness is sunlight (they don't exploded immediately but it does burn them the more they are exposed), stakes through the heart, or any iron made weapon so if you want modern tools, they're available.


Ah, so urban fantasy. I'd potentially be interested, if I'm not overwhelmed with work.


----------

